# Help, I Believe My fish have Ick!!



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

Today i just noticed that 3-4 of my Serpae Tetras had small white puffy spots on their bodies. They aren't tubercles, and i'm pretty sure it's Ick. What should i do. I need answer fast. Gotta help them later today. I have Prevent Ick and I was thinking about just using it on my whole 55 gallon in case all my fish were affected. Most likely they are. Is it alright if a just use the medicine while the water is being filtered normally and stuff like that? What can i do. Help!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Ick is usually characterized by a fish looking as if it has been sprinkled with salt. By what you are describing it does not sound like ich but possibly a fungal infection. All the fish in the tank would need treatment regardless.

Can you possibly post a picture of the fish in question to get a better understanding as to what it might be.

Also what are your parameters for Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate? Disease is usually a sign of something wrong with your tank, unless the fish are new and already had the disease.

Fungal infection requires a different treatment than ich so it is fairly crucial to be absolutely sure which one it is.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Rays the temp to 30C or 86F that sould kill the free flouting ICK.

Your tank is way over stocked.

List all your fish and how meany of them do you have.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

reduce water to 70% then place 2 hand's full of rock salt.

Fish can handle it, next day do a water change for a week or so to completely kill the ick.

Maybe just 2-3days no more ick. That's how I resolved mine given the advice from a expert golden flowerhorn breeder.


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

Tazman said:


> Ick is usually characterized by a fish looking as if it has been sprinkled with salt. By what you are describing it does not sound like ich but possibly a fungal infection. All the fish in the tank would need treatment regardless.
> 
> Can you possibly post a picture of the fish in question to get a better understanding as to what it might be.
> 
> ...


7.6 ph
0 ammo
o nitrite
100 nitrate


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*ick*



nicolaas said:


> Rays the temp to 30C or 86F that sould kill the free flouting ICK.
> 
> Your tank is way over stocked.
> 
> List all your fish and how meany of them do you have.


26 tetras
3 goldies
2 koi


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

*a*

http://www.ars.usda.gov/images/docs/7816_8010/Ich.jpg

http://cichlidresearch.com/gifs/disease/Astatheros_longimanus_with_ich_DSC_9878.jpg

















loooks just liek these


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

not sure..


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

If your fish look like those in the picture you absolutely have ick and need to start treatment for it right away.

Can you confirm that you have these symptoms?

You are extremely overstocked for the size of your tank. The goldfish and Koi will outgrow it in no time at all.


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

signs of flashing against decorations, sand, and glass


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

my water started foaming at the top like crazy today also, have any idea?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Generally a good sign that it is more than likely ick.

I would slowly raise the temperature to 86°F (by slow, I mean 1-2 degrees per hour), start salt treatment immediately.

You will need aquarium salt, NOT table salt or marine salt, adding 2-3 tablespoons per 5 gallons of tank water. Maintain the salt treatment for at LEAST 10 days, DO NOT stop treatment once the spots start disappearing off the fish, you need to keep the treatment going. 

The fact that your fish are not displaying the "salt like" stage yet, but are rubbing on things, is more than likely an indication that the parasite is taking hold and annoying them.

Before adding the salt, perform a water change and vacuum your tank, this will help remove any free floating tomots (the swimming stage of the ich lifecycle). 

If you need any more information, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you, I will do what you say. Should I leave the filters running, and fish in the tank or hospitalize all of them?


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

That is Ich all right. It is very contagious so separate the sick fish if possible.
How long have they had it?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Pearl2011 said:


> That is Ich all right. It is very contagious so separate the sick fish if possible.
> How long have they had it?



Once it gets to that stage the whole tank needs to treated NOT individual fish, the life cycle is already at a stage it will have already infected the entire tank. ICK is a full tank treatment, not individuals.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Your nitrate are also WAY too high. You want to remove activated carbon when dosing with meds, as carbons removes all of it.


----------



## Trofishlore (Dec 4, 2011)

I have no idea on how to get rid of nitrates except water changes. I looked a little bit on it but i don't know how to get rid of the nitrates perm.


----------

